# Is it still worth to go to Mammoth?



## lexrj (May 3, 2017)

I was thinking about going to mammoth on 2nd week of May, do you guys think it's worth it still?
I snowboard and mainly like to go on blues evolving to blacks.

Thanks!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Hell's yes!!!!*

I'm sitting here in Michigan, my season ended the last weekend of March... and all I can think is if you have the opportunity to do some spring shredding, regardless of conditions, the answer is a resounding HELL'S YES!!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Spring riding in California is second to none. The corn harvest should be amazing. Totally worth it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Mammoth has said their hours will be changing in the next couple of weeks. Currently 8:30 - 4:00 daily, which will change possibly to 7:30 - 1:30 daily in a couple of weeks. The person on their FB Messenger couldn't confirm when their hours will switch or the exact hours, but that was the estimate they gave me.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

I‘m traveling to mammoth from Ohio tomorrow. So HELL's YES.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Kyler said:


> I‘m traveling to mammoth from Ohio tomorrow. So *HELL'S YES*.


Edited for proper grammar.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

2 of the dumbest questions I have ever heard are asked here way to often.

1) should I buy x or y snowboard
2) should I go snowboarding today/tomorrow/anytime

the answer is always yes and I am not sure why it would ever be no, withholding serious recent traumatic injury....


----------



## Phillip Lee (Jan 23, 2017)

Hell yes! Just got back from Mammoth from a weekend+ trip! They just got a few more inches of snow while I was there and it was beautiful. Keep in mind, only the main lodge ski area is open riding.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow. I just looked up their conditions and webcams and I have to agree. Hell yes. GO.


----------



## Kyler (Feb 2, 2016)

Just came back from Mammoth. They got like 4'' of pow last Saturday....

Just go and have fun


----------

